
Understand transaction isolation levels and read phenomena in MySQL and Postgres - techschool
https://youtu.be/4EajrPgJAk0
======
techschool
When working with database transactions, one crucial thing we must do is
choosing the appropriate isolation level for our application. Although there’s
a well-defined standard, each database engine might choose to implement it in
a different way, and thus may behave differently in each isolation level. In
this video, we will explore deeply how each level of isolation work in MySQL
and Postgres by running some concrete SQL queries. It also shows you how each
isolation level prevents read phenomena like dirty read, non-repeatable read,
phantom read, and serialization anomaly.

